# Nikon sb-27



## Ernicus (Jun 13, 2012)

I have an opportunity to pick this oldie up pretty cheap, like 20-30 bucks.  

I am a total noob when it comes to using flash of any kind.  Is this worth getting to learn on?  or are todays speedlights so different that it would be a disservice to learn on it?

Thanks.

forgot to include link to it's description, lolol.

http://mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/nikonf4/flash/SB27/index.htm


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 13, 2012)

For 20 bucks you can't go wrong I guess but it's not strong. It's pretty much an old sb400.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 13, 2012)

On second thought, I don't know if you can tilt the head to bounce it.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 13, 2012)

I was playing with it in store and it goes side and vertical not forward and back, but a little reflector pops out and around and you can bounce off of that or diffuse.  I figure 20 bucks can't go wrong for practice...but I still don't wanna waste 20 bucks if it won't really help me learn.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 13, 2012)

If I could find one for $20, I'd be on it like hair on soap. i like mine for OCF purposes.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 13, 2012)

cool. I noticed it has port for use as ocf, so I figured it be a good tool for learning.  I just always ask anymore after buying some dumb things.  lol.


----------



## tangerine (Jun 13, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> I have an opportunity to pick this oldie up pretty cheap, like 20-30 bucks.
> 
> http://mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/nikonf4/flash/SB27/index.htm



$30! Super cool. It's great for using it for fill flash and casual shooting.


----------



## g13a (Jun 13, 2012)

I remember picking up an Old SB 22s flash at $30..Apart from missing TTl function it worked as a charm.I'm still using it as an Off Camera Flash with radio triggers.
Since SB-27 is a manual flash(with DSLR's),you can learn a lot about Power settings at different light conditions.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 15, 2012)

Woot woot.  She let me "borrow" it for as long as I wanted.  She liked the fact that I knew it originally for film days and that I would have to use it manually on my dSLR. Since it will help me learn, told me to take it and use it and learn on it.  Pretty sweet deal.  

So....anyone have any exercises that will help me learn how to use it?


----------



## MK3Brent (Jun 15, 2012)

Sweet.
Grab some china triggers/remotes and go have fun. (Total setup will cost less than $100.) 

Use it for some fill light against a subject in sunlight, you'll have fun experimenting with the sync speeds.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 15, 2012)

I picked up a SB 24 at the flea market for $28, and it is in great shape, and works perfectly! It isn't nearly as nice function wise as our sb600 or sb700, but it has about the same range i believe. I use it when im just messing around with the D100. works well as a  backup flash i guess. figured I couldn't go wrong for $28 either way.


----------

